# Beautiful



## dierichmotorsports (Apr 4, 2020)

Just some updated pictures on how our grow is going. Been almost 2 full weeks since we switched the lights. Its looking like one sativa and 5 indica with I think 2 different strains. Not to shabby for starting from unknown seeds. Not only that but get 6 out of 6 females from random seeds. Now just hopefully we can get a good buzz off them. 6ish more weeks till harvest.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 4, 2020)

Lookin good Mr. C. 
You'll always get females from bag seeds due to hermaphrodite pollen carrying no y chromosome.  
Also, your governor is my new hero : )
Your plants are healthy! Nice work.


----------



## dierichmotorsports (Apr 5, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Lookin good Mr. C.
> You'll always get females from bag seeds due to hermaphrodite pollen carrying no y chromosome.
> Also, your governor is my new hero : )
> Your plants are healthy! Nice work.


I can't stand her lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 5, 2020)

LOL--I like your governor, too.

Keep a close eye on these plants for nanners and try to keep them as free from stress as possible.  They are genetically predisposed to hermy.


----------

